
Climate talks end with hard feelings, few results and new doubts about unity - vo2maxer
https://www.washingtonpost.com/climate-environment/un-climate-talks-end-with-hard-feelings-few-results-and-new-doubts-about-global-unity/2019/12/15/38918278-1ec7-11ea-b4c1-fd0d91b60d9e_story.html
======
zmzrr
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ve8tYdNltGg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ve8tYdNltGg)

